
Show HN: NudeNet – Nudity classification and exposed part detection in images - winchester6788
https://github.com/notAI-tech/NudeNet/
======
ebg13
> _Provocative, but covered Feet; Any gender_

What, uh, exactly are "provocative feet"?

~~~
sebmellen
The network uses an AI model which takes blockchain-linked data ingested
through a big data network in the cloud, and then uses an IoT device inserted
into the viewer's mind (think Neuralink) to determine whether or not the
viewer finds the feet provocative.

The algorithm used is known as DOFFAA (Degree Of Foot Fetishization Analysis
Algorithm).

~~~
jcwayne
I don't think it would take much to get funding and political support with
exactly that pitch.

------
darepublic
I feel like in today's climate browsers themselves might eventually be held
responsible for what people do with them. For instance should chrome detect
and block illegal porn from someone trying to access it, etc

~~~
winchester6788
I strongly oppose this but it feels like we are heading this way.

------
135792468
“Not hot dog”

------
egberts1
Worked on something like this, a learning process of regional image
identification some 15 years ago.

I’d be curious how well it would work with various shade of colors. /PC

~~~
winchester6788
I tried to collect as much data as possible for various body/ ethnicity types.
The original data collection process is described in
[https://medium.com/@praneethbedapudi/nudenet-an-ensemble-
of-...](https://medium.com/@praneethbedapudi/nudenet-an-ensemble-of-neural-
nets-for-nudity-detection-and-censoring-d9f3da721e3)

